# Effacer l'historique des utilisateur msn



## pticoc (31 Décembre 2005)

Petite astuce sur laquelle j'me sui pris la tete alors si ca peut en aider certains...: 

Si comme moi vous avez utilisé le mac d'un de vos proche sans son autorisation (pas classe...!) et que vous voulez effacer la trace de votre passage sur msn messenger qui a gardé en mémoire votre adresse de login, voila la marche a suivre: 
-allez dans /Users/username/Library/Preferences/Microsoft/ et trouvez y le fichier "com.microsoft.Messenger.plist" (ou recherche Spotlight  )
-pour l'éditer utilisez Property List Editor (ou PListEditor ou tout autre éditeur de fichiers type xml...)
-Déroulez la balise Root , puis descendez jusqu'a trouver les balises MSNSignInMRUxxx, sélectionnez la ligne correspondant a votre compte puis cliquez sur le bouton delete.

et voila le tour est joué 

 

Attention toutefois a pas supprimer n'importe quoi ou tout le fichier carrément, dans ce cas msn relancera, l'assistant de configuration d'un compte au prochain démarrge d'msn et re-créera un fichier vierge.


----------

